# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Mobile Homes / Mobile Home Rental Business

## helmuth_hubener

Greetings, RPFers!

I have a rental business consisting of several mobile homes in Gillette, Wyoming. Will sell the the whole business for $80,000. Or just individual homes, if you're looking for someplace to live or whatever. Wyoming is a very conservative state, with a lot of rugged individualism and country folks knowledgeable in ranching, hunting, survival, etc. So if you're worried about the coming collapse, get out of the city and come on out to big skies and low property taxes -- the annual tax for one of these might run around $25! Seriously. Total. Per year. I can finance you, too, so you can do small monthly payments for a year or two and then you own it. 

If you're interested in buying them all as a business, the profit income and cash flow are good. I just have gotten married and moved far away and so it doesn't really make sense for me to keep them forever, I've decided.  Moving on to other things. But I'll bet this would be a perfect opportunity for someone on here. So there you have it!

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## oyarde

Well whoever buys it ,  one thing about a place like Gillette , there are places to eat that are not just ordinary chains for those of you who eat out .On the old US highway there are lots of places. There are places like Granny's Kitchen, Chophouse , Smiling Moose Deli , Lariat Cafe , Uncle Freddies , lol

----------


## trey4sports

sounds like a great place to be. Best of luck to ya.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Let me look over some finances in the next week and we may be in touch.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Thanks, guys, for the replies!

Here's some pictures.  First off, just to be clear: Gillette is RON PAUL COUNTRY. 



Picture some years ago of two of the homes:



Here's what you have right across the street from those three, a nice park with a pond and walking trail:





In the background there across the pond and over the hill is the Gillette Gun Club, an outdoor rifle, pistol, and shotgun shooting and archery range.  So that being close by (but don't worry, you don't hear the shooting) should be considered a plus, I think. 

I have various pictures and videos for anyone interested.

----------


## Lafayette

Hows the job market out there?

----------


## Michigan11

That's it! How much is one of these?

I will buy one of these, I love Wyoming and Montana, that whole area of the country. I would like you to pm me, I will plan on going out there in the winter time, nothing to do here in Michigan in the winter anyways, was thinking about Florida again, but forget it. PM me!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Hows the job market out there?


I would say good.

You can look at the unemployment numbers and Wyoming has some of the lowest unemployment.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...mployment_rate

So that's good, all else equal.  And the people who I know who are halfway decent workers don't seem to have a problem finding work.  What do you do for work?

----------


## Dianne

> Greetings, RPFers!
> 
> I have a rental business consisting of several mobile homes in Gillette, Wyoming. Will sell the the whole business for $80,000. Or just individual homes, if you're looking for someplace to live or whatever. Wyoming is a very conservative state, with a lot of rugged individualism and country folks knowledgeable in ranching, hunting, survival, etc. So if you're worried about the coming collapse, get out of the city and come on out to big skies and low property taxes -- the annual tax for one of these might run around $25! Seriously. Total. Per year. I can finance you, too, so you can do small monthly payments for a year or two and then you own it. 
> 
> If you're interested in buying them all as a business, the profit income and cash flow are good. I just have gotten married and moved far away and so it doesn't really make sense for me to keep them forever, I've decided.  Moving on to other things. But I'll bet this would be a perfect opportunity for someone on here. So there you have it!


Is this still available?    If so, how many mobile homes are on the property, and is the land included?

----------


## donnay

> Land ownership in the Midwest and East is mostly private. Only 4.2 percent of North Dakota is federally owned, 5.7 percent of South Dakota and 1.4 percent of Nebraska, said Jerimiah Rieman, a policy adviser to Wyoming Gov. Matt Mead.
> 
> But in Wyoming, the federal government owns 48 percent of the 97,000 square miles within the state's borders. Below the surface, the federal government owns two-thirds of the mineral rights in the state, Rieman said.


http://billingsgazette.com/news/stat...#ixzz2YStuxTrC

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Is this still available?    If so, how many mobile homes are on the property, and is the land included?


It is still available!  I've now sold one of them (for $9,000), there's 8 left.  So the price would be lower now.  And of course everything is negotiable.  The land is not included, just the houses.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

LOL, donnay!  You really don't like me do you?     All 'cause I've teased you a few times.  Sad.  You don't even know me.  And we actually basically agree on all this natural foods junk you post, it's just that all subtlety escapes you.  Ahh well, maybe someday you'll realize we're friends.

----------


## oyarde

> It is still available!  I've now sold one of them (for $9,000), there's 8 left.  So the price would be lower now.  And of course everything is negotiable.  The land is not included, just the houses.


It may help you sell them if you put down how many are rented and what you get for rent on any that are .

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> It may help you sell them if you put down how many are rented and what you get for rent on any that are .


If anyone is interested (and there have been a couple from these forums who are) they can just PM me, and there is an overwhelming abundance of information which they would doubtless want and be interested in before buying.  I have put the business up on Craigslist now, too, and am getting much more interest than I really anticipated (how many people are really in the market for an $80,000 product?  Quite a few, apparently!).

----------


## helmuth_hubener

*Sold! * 

Thanks everyone for your interest!  And thanks, donnay, for your amusing attempt at sabotage!  Anyway, I am happy to have them sold.  Thank to the forum for providing this venue.  I can now move on to focus on things I am more interested in, as my ongoing quest to become a master.  I am trying to follow, more or less the advice in the book Mastery, which I highly recommend.

text book

Audiobook

So I give up some money income, but I also lose one distraction.  It's a good thing!!!

----------


## oyarde

> *Sold! * 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your interest!  And thanks, donnay, for your amusing attempt at sabotage!  Anyway, I am happy to have them sold.  Thank to the forum for providing this venue.  I can now move on to focus on things I am more interested in, as my ongoing quest to become a master.  I am trying to follow, more or less the advice in the book Mastery, which I highly recommend.
> 
> text book
> 
> Audiobook
> 
> So I give up some money income, but I also lose one distraction.  It's a good thing!!!


Congratulations on your sale.

----------

